# Netgear N600 or N750?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

whats better netgear n600 wireless dual band router or netgear n750 wireless dual band gigabit router?

pretty much the n750 would be better because its the latest model but what would be the advantages of it and is it better for gaming than the n600?

whats the dis/advantages of both of them?
and what would you prefer if you play consoles games and watch streams/videos?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

The only real difference other than look is the Gigabit switch capability
NetGear Netgear WNDR3400 N600 vs NetGear WNDR4000 N750 in Routers

If you are doing alot of transferring between computers within the network, you will see a difference otherwise not.

There are other small differences but not much


----------



## Legendzero1 (Jun 18, 2015)

N600! We had the N600, i bought the N750 because it supposedly had better range. It doesn't. The N600 clearly has better range and takes about 1/5 the time to reset. Thr Netgear N750 is absolute garbage.


----------



## NatalieGreen (Jun 15, 2015)

YES - If you are speaking of wireless LAN speed. 

NO - If you are referring to Internet (WAN) speed. 

Router wireless speeds are independent of the wired speeds. Most Ethernet connections are 100 Mbps using CAT5 cable. Gigabit Ethernet is 1000 Mbps using CAT6 cable and devices. 

A router connects two separate networks and manage the traffic between them. 

In most home network applications the router connects your local group of computers and devices known as the LAN with the Internet, commonly called the WAN or Wide Area Network. 

1.) LAN: 
Your LAN or Local Area Network connection is your connection to your router. If you want to transfer files between devices connected to your LAN via your router you can do this at the speed of the slowest connected device. For example a wireless laptop connected at 54 Mbps and a desktop connected via a 100 Mbps Ethernet cable can transfer files at 54 Mbps. 

2.) WAN: 
Your WAN or Wide Area Network speed is your connection to the Internet via your cable modem. This speed is determined by your Internet provider or ISP for short. You can test your Internet (WAN) speed at a speed testing site. 

If you go to Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test and test your speed on any computer you should see the full WAN speed, assuming none of the other devices are actively sharing the Internet connection. 

For example if you have a 3 Mbps DSL connection: 

All devices connected to your LAN (router) share the WAN (Internet) connection. If one user is consuming 2 Mbps of the bandwidth performing a Internet download that only leaves 1 Mbps of Internet bandwidth for all of the rest of the users to share.


----------

